# Too much free time good TV....



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 29, 2014)

As a contractor,  the winter brings a big slow down in work, a drop in day light, and a chance to heal up all that was broken, torn, strained and pulled during the work season.

During this time I tend to spend my evenings in front of the stove and TV with the furry kids.

I've tackled, breaking bad, and the sopranos last year. This year I already tore through band of brothers (excellent) and I'm on to WWII in HD (history channel) and so far it's also great. I've got "the Pacific" cued up but hear it's a bit "Hollywood"

Suggestions?


----------



## Pierre902 (Dec 29, 2014)

Check out True Detective with Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughey. Pretty good series.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 29, 2014)

Boardwalk empire, Homeland, sons of anarchy.


----------



## bhildreth (Dec 29, 2014)

I enjoyed House of Cards on Netflix.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 30, 2014)

I sure liked ww2 in hd. My grandpa was a colonel serving in New Zealand and I never understood what he was doing there.


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 30, 2014)

North Woods Law (Animal Planet show about the Maine Warden Service) and Downeast Dickering (Guys who buy/sell/swap items they find listed in Uncle Henry's) are my current favorites.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> North Woods Law (Animal Planet show about the Maine Warden Service) and Downeast Dickering (Guys who buy/sell/swap items they find listed in Uncle Henry's) are my current favorites.



Love these shows . . . makes us Mainiacs look like total hicks.

Truthfully . . . I think I saw a few clips from NWLaw . . . and other than it making many folks out to be total morons . . . and the fact that the Portland Area is nowhere near the North Woods, it wasn't too bad as reality shows go.

Never seen DD . . .


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 30, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Love these shows . . . makes us Mainiacs look like total hicks.



Only to ignorant people who are quick to stereotype.  Basing Mainiacs on the folks who get busted on NWL would be like watching an episode of COPS and surmising that all people from that city are like the people on the show.  Besides, I find the wardens themselves to be very professional and good at what they do.  Also, they don't just show stupid people getting busted-they show the wardens interacting with wildlife rehabilitators, landowners, and the general public in a lot of positive ways (education, animal control, etc...) too.



firefighterjake said:


> Truthfully . . . I think I saw a few clips from NWLaw . . . and other than it making many folks out to be total morons . . . and the fact that the Portland Area is nowhere near the North Woods, it wasn't too bad as reality shows go.



Well, to be honest, people who poach, hunt in an unsafe manner, or otherwise violate game laws ARE morons, no matter what state they come from.  You could have a show like NWL in pretty much any state, unfortunately.


----------



## festerw (Dec 30, 2014)

Grimm, Orange is the new Black, Boardwalk Empire, Top Gear UK, Once Upon a Time, Blue Bloods and Dr. Who.  Are all good IMO.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent suggestions. Thanks. Now I can truly amount to nothing in the evenings, well, I guess tending the fire is something.
Also can attest that the following are worth checking out:
Game of Thrones (although still ongoing so easy to run out of stuff to watch)
Walking Dead (of course)
Falling Skies (walking dead but with aliens instead of zombies)
Locked up Abroad (watch this to see what NOT to do when traveling)
Almost Got away with it (never know when you'll need the knowledge learned from others mistakes)

I only have basic TV (it's only a few bucks more for a couple hundred channels, but it's the principle, if I"m going to pay for a network, I don't want commercials)  so pretty much I wait for a season of something to end, then binge watch it streaming either Amazon Prime, or NetFlix, thinking of dumping NetFlix though, not much new content.



Highbeam said:


> I sure liked ww2 in hd. My grandpa was a colonel serving in New Zealand and I never understood what he was doing there.


Check out "Band of Brothers" if you haven't yet, it's more hollywood, but it's the story of a few vets who tell their story at the beginning of each episode. 



chickenman said:


> House of Cards, Justified, all but the last series of Arrested Development.


House of cards is good, I like that they release it a season at a time, but then I binge watch the whole thing in a weekend.



Badfish740 said:


> North Woods Law (Animal Planet show about the Maine Warden Service) and Downeast Dickering (Guys who buy/sell/swap items they find listed in Uncle Henry's) are my current favorites.


NWL is pretty good, like cops but not in the city. I also like Alaska state troopers along the same line. Down East Dickering, ehhh, couldn't get into it, a little too scripted.


----------



## Retired Guy (Dec 30, 2014)

The Pacific is worth a look.


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2014)

The original House of Cards (UK) is worth a watch too. It's on DVDs. We got it from the library and the nice thing is, it has an ending. It's an excellent production with a bit more humor and irony.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 31, 2014)

I started Walking Dead. lol. I don't mind it yet but I think 6 seasons of zombies may get to be too much. ha ha.

I still love Blue Bloods.

Andrew


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Retired Guy said:


> The Pacific is worth a look.



X2 on the Pacific.

Also The Wire.  HBO just showed all the HD remastered episodes in a marathon event over a few days; I could not pull myself away, even though I had watched them before.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 31, 2014)

If you liked Game of Thrones, you might enjoy Marco Polo, a new Netflix offering.    Only ten episodes, IIRC.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 3, 2015)

A lot of good shows already listed, I'll add Fargo it's only one season and the story concludes.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 3, 2015)

First of all, you have a good problem to have. Wish I had more frer time.


----------



## branchburner (Jan 3, 2015)

New Year's day delivered both a "Shark Tank" marathon and a "Portlandia" marathon. My wife hates both shows, but she had to work, so I over-indulged. I can easily understand how my wife, or anyone, could hate these shows. Not sure why, but I find both shows addictive.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Check out the Movie at the rental places called "Still Mine"


----------



## maple1 (Jan 5, 2015)

All great suggestions, but a dash too much seriousness.

You need some Trailer Park Boys mixed in there somewhere - G.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/binge

this term was/is associated with excessive drinking.......now it has another vice, thanks to the internet. Binge'ing out on a tv series.


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 6, 2015)

Foyle's War


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 6, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> First of all, you have a good problem to have. Wish I had more frer time.



It's not as fun as it sounds. I do truly appreciate it at first, but it doesn't take long before I start to go stir crazy. I'll have my taxes done by the end of this week, and then it's just a few hours of business stuff a day, chores, and then you go stir crazy. I'd rather be working and making money but people aren't too eager to have windows or doors replaced when it's 0 outside, and we gave up at trying to work safely and efficiently outside through the winter. At least I have a couple friends with the same free time (same line of work) so if I'm lucky we'll get some snow on the trails and I'll get an invite or two to go snow mobiling, but the guy with the extra sled is leaving this weekend to go to Costa Rica for a month.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 6, 2015)

Two that I didn't see mentioned- Homeland, and Scandal- only watched a few episodes of each with my wife, who is hooked. Liked them both- especially Homeland. Good complex characters, cool action.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 6, 2015)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Two that I didn't see mentioned- Homeland, and Scandal- only watched a few episodes of each with my wife, who is hooked. Liked them both- especially Homeland. Good complex characters, cool action.



I liked Homeland too.  Not available on Netflix in USA yet, although it is in the UK.  Was able to find it at the local library and saw the first three seasons that way.


----------



## branchburner (Jan 6, 2015)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Homeland, and Scandal- only watched a few episodes of each with my wife, who is hooked..



My wife also got hooked on both of these... she'd go to work for three days of 12-hour shifts, and then spend her two days off doing TV shifts nearly as long. 

Thank heavens the binges only last a few days, and the number of episodes of addictive shows is extremely finite. Otherwise, I fear I would lose her. In a way, I already have... to Mark Harman and NCIS (she has unlimited tolerance for reruns of this show).

Hmm... Harman... wonder if that's why she loves our stove so much.


----------

